# how to make this type of website?



## lisa_13 (Dec 22, 2009)

so currently i have a crappy free website (link in my sig) & i'm looking to upgrade to a "real" website, but i don't want to pay for hosting until i am able to get exactly what i want. 


i want one of those horizontal scrolling portfolio websites (ie: SARA KIESLING PHOTOGRAPHY) but i can't find any templates anywhere, and i only have minimal html knowledge (my college refuses to let me take web design until my senior year...right now i'm a sophomore..). i suppose i could get someone to design it for me, but i'm a poor (broke, right now) college student. are there any other options?

thanks.
lisa


----------



## Rekd (Dec 22, 2009)

To be honest, I like your site better. 

For one thing, it's simple. But the main thing is that, well, my mouse doesn't have a horizontal scroll wheel. It scrolls vertically, like just about every other mouse in this world.

So until they come up with a different interface, and horizontally scrolling web pages become the norm, (they're not now), I'd stick with the design you've got and stay as far away from the horizontal scrolling web sites as you can get. :lmao:

Hope this helps in your decision.


----------



## Sachphotography (Dec 25, 2009)

What software are you using?


----------



## lisa_13 (Dec 28, 2009)

i have dreamweaver cs3. not totally competent on how to use it, but i'm trying to figure it out


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 28, 2009)

You can find out how to do it here:

http://www.thehorizontalway.com/

How To Create a Horizontally Scrolling Site | CSS-Tricks

Although I do like your site their is a lot to be said for horizontal scrolling websites when you wish to display a portfolio or design.  Horizontally designed websites are gathering momentum especially for image galleries.

For an excellent example check out 

Jonah Jones : CV

If it is good enough for a an award winning film maker and Google designer then it's good enough for me.

The band Evanescence had a brilliant side-scrolling website that scrolled right on command of the middle mouse wheel as well.


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry dbl post.


----------



## lisa_13 (Dec 29, 2009)

THANK YOU


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 29, 2009)

No worries, drop me a line and let me know how you are getting on.

If you are not reading Smashing Magazines then you need to start


----------



## holderbeam (Jan 6, 2010)

we have the same free crappy portfolio i find it boring aswel


----------



## dtzitko (Jan 6, 2010)

If you want to wing it, give W3Schools Online Web Tutorials a try. It's pretty helpful.


----------



## Photo Princess (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Lisa! I think your current website is too simple, besides it lacks usability in navigation and browsing. the type of website you want can be easily built with a CMS, there are lots of them floating the Web today. many solutions are tailored specially to photographers' needs. I myself use ReadyPhotoSite.com service, they offer cool designs and easy-to-use admin panel, so i can do all the updates and changes myself. Look at the blog WebPhotoCMS you can find *detailed reviews on various photo website software solutions* there. Hope this will help!


----------



## photo411 (Jan 27, 2010)

Joomla is a good CMS. I'm using it with my site.  

Your site is simple but it looks good and is easy to use.

If it's okay with you, I'd like to add your site to my directory. 
Send me a message if you're interested!


----------



## wedding-photographer (Jan 27, 2010)

Sara Kiesling has some great images but as with most horizontal scrolling sites the navigation isn't intuitive for people who aren't that net savvy and its a pain not being able to use your mouse wheel to scroll through her work. I wonder how many people visit her site and don't realize they have to scroll right to see more of her work, quite a few I should imagine.

Vertical scrolling makes more sense, people are more familiar and used to it and the majority of people have a wheel on their mouse now that makes this easy, look at the popularity of blogs that are almost 100% vertically scrolling to see what people find easy touse.


----------

